# [Risolto]Read Only file system???

## formica

Sto tentando di installare XGL.

Eseguo "emerge -av xgl compiz", ma una sfilza di errori mi indicano che non è possibile scrivere sul mio hd!

Faccio "touch prova" e mi dice "touch: cannot touch 'prova': Read-only file system.

Ora, perchè il mio filesystem è passato in read-only... e soprattutto: CHE C'ENTRA XGL??Last edited by formica on Mon Aug 07, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BikE

Posta il tuo fstab...

----------

## formica

```

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Eccolo qui!  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Prova a darci anche il risultato del comando 'mount'

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## formica

Ed ecco anche questo!

```

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

Grazie mille per la celere disponibilità!

----------

## formica

Hda3 è montato in read-write a quanto pare! Mah... io non so che pesci prendere!

----------

## .:chrome:.

correggi in quetso modo fstab

```
/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /          ext3      noatime      1 1
```

e poi forza il coontrollo del file system al prossimo riavvio

una lettura alle pagine man non guasterebbeLast edited by .:chrome:. on Mon Aug 07, 2006 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mouser

Ma per caso hai provato a fare reboot??

Se si, il problema persiste anche dopo aver riavviato?

E, sempre nel caso la risposta sia si, il kernel lo hai compilato a manaccia ho hai dato il mero compito in mano a genkernel?

Mi posti il contenuto di grub.conf, pleaze.

Vediamo se riusciamo a cavare un topo dal buco (asdasdasd)

EDIT: Te capìt!!! Lo 0 1 mi era proprio scappato... è proprio vero che le cose più semplici sono le ultime alle quali si pensa, lol

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## formica

Il kernel l'ho compilato a manaccia... ma perchè mai il problema si è presentato solo ora? Fino ad oggi la macchina funzionava regolarmente!

GRAZIE A TUTTI cmq... siete grandi!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *formica wrote:*   

> ma perchè mai il problema si è presentato solo ora?

 

perché mancava il bit di dump nel tuo fstab

----------

## bandreabis

Pure io ho il dump settato a 0 per la root... ormai da tempo immemore.  :Confused: 

Andrea

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse non usi ext2/3

----------

## Kernel78

Qualcuno faccia notare allora che la guida ufficiale è sbagliata in quanto dice di mettere in fstab

```
/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime           0 1
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> forse non usi ext2/3

 

ext3 per la root.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   forse non usi ext2/3 
> 
> ext3 per la root.

 

allora è molto strano. ext2 e ext3 hanno bisogno del dump pass, almeno stando a quanto riportato dalla documentazione

per ext3 è vitale per lo stato del journal

----------

## bandreabis

Intanto io lo modifico come tu mi indichi, poi ci ragioniamo su in seguito.  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

chiedo scusa a tutti: ho commesso un'imprecisione

il penultimo campo non è quello di dump, bensi di fsck, il che credo spieghi ancora meglio quello che è successo.

ext2 e ext3 richiedono il check periodico del file system. non perché si danneggino, ma per un semplice scopo di prevenzione contro la corruzione della struttura delle directories e degli inodes.

è per questo che viene mantenuto il conteggio dei mount effettuati.

se allo scadere del conteggio non viene fatto il check del file system, il kernel lo monta in read-only come misura cautelativa. un fsck risolve la questione.

@bandreabis:

il fatto che tu abbia da sempre quel campo a zero e che non sia successo mai niente credo si possa spiegare in un solo modo: devi avere usato tune2fs (o dato qualche opzione in formattazione) per effettuare il check dopo un numero grandissimo di mount, invece che i consueti 27, oppure deve esserci proprio la possibilità di disattivare questo controllo

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @bandreabis:
> 
> il fatto che tu abbia da sempre quel campo a zero e che non sia successo mai niente credo si possa spiegare in un solo modo: devi avere usato tune2fs (o dato qualche opzione in formattazione) per effettuare il check dopo un numero grandissimo di mount, invece che i consueti 27, oppure deve esserci proprio la possibilità di disattivare questo controllo

 

Niente di tutto ciò. E poi ogni tanto (e saranno sicuramente 27 mount) all'avvio fa un check.

Giusto per evitare lunghi post inutili (con mia lapidazione al prossimo GentooPub!), si parla dello zero nella riga

```
/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1
```

 vero  :Question: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

si, ma è strano che faccia i check, dato che quel bit è a zero!!!   :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

Può essere che mi sia sbagliato io... ma ora ho impostato a 1 quel valore.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa k ma io vedo due possibilità:

-io non ho capito un kavolo di quello che hai detto

-questa volta stai facendo confusione

 *man fstab wrote:*   

> Il quinto campo, (fs_freq), e usato dal comando dump( per determinare
> 
>        quali file system abbiano bisogno della sua azione. Se il quinto  campo
> 
>        non  e presente, e ritornato il valore zero e dump supporra che il file
> ...

 

Inoltre come ho fatto notare in un precedente post quella riga è proposta come esempio nella guida ufficiale dell'installazione di Gentoo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

ehm... si, ho fatto casino

era giusta la prima risposta che avevo dato, non la correzione.

il quinto campo è quello di dump, il sesto quello di fsck

in futuro eviterò di postare ad orari improponibili della notte. 

però la sostanza rimane buona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ehm... si, ho fatto casino
> 
> era giusta la prima risposta che avevo dato, non la correzione.
> 
> il quinto campo è quello di dump, il sesto quello di fsck
> ...

 

Quello che mi preoccupa è che adesso (e sin da quando mi ricordo) la guida ufficiale riporta quella riga come esempio ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quello che mi preoccupa è che adesso (e sin da quando mi ricordo) la guida ufficiale riporta quella riga come esempio ...

 

si ma si tratta appunto di un esempio

la gente dovrebbe avere l'accortezza di leggersi la pagina di manuale di fstab (che è davvero corta, se si saltano i file system che non si utilizzano) ed impostare il file come si deve.

[lamentela OT] è inutile che tutti vogliano fare i fighi perché usando gentoo quando non si degnano nemmeno di leggere la documentazione

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Quello che mi preoccupa è che adesso (e sin da quando mi ricordo) la guida ufficiale riporta quella riga come esempio ... 
> 
> si ma si tratta appunto di un esempio
> 
> la gente dovrebbe avere l'accortezza di leggersi la pagina di manuale di fstab (che è davvero corta, se si saltano i file system che non si utilizzano) ed impostare il file come si deve.
> ...

 

Vorrei farti notare che anche tu hai fatto confusione su fstab ...

Inoltre leggendo il manuale di installazione si presume che mettendo quelle impostazioni tutto funzioni infatti la macchina da cui ti scrivo ha quelle impostazioni da aprile quando l'ho installata e anche altre macchine non mi hanno mai dato problemi.

Mettiamo che io voglia capire a cosa serva quel quinto campo (nessuno nasce imparato) ...

Leggo la pagina man di fstab e se ho installato le pagine in italiano trovo  *Quote:*   

> Il quinto campo, (fs_freq), e usato dal comando dump( per determinare
> 
>        quali file system abbiano bisogno della sua azione. Se il quinto  campo
> 
>        non  e presente, e ritornato il valore zero e dump supporra che il file
> ...

  a questo punto cerco di leggere la pagina man di dump per capirne di più ... solo che non ho mai installato dump e quindi nemmeno la sua man page sarà presente. Non mi perdo d'animo e cerco con eix -e dump la homepage di questo programma (http://dump.sourceforge.net/) e scopro a cosa serve il programma in questione  *Quote:*   

> Dump examines files in a filesystem, determines which ones need to be backed up, and copies those files to a specified disk, tape or other storage medium. Subsequent incremental backups can then be layered on top of the full backup.

 . Bene, a me non frega nulla di tenere sotto backup questa partizione, posso essere "criminale" o un temerario a cui piace il rischio ma di sicuro dump (e anche mettere a un valore diverso da 0 il quinto campo di fstab) non dovrebbe essere un requisito per il corretto funzionamento del sistema (al massimo può essere utile per il suo ripristino).

Posso avere toppato qualcosa (e mi piacerebbe capire cosa) ma non mi pare che per un corretto uso del sistema si debba mettere a 1 quel quinto campo.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [lamentela OT] è inutile che tutti vogliano fare i fighi perché usando gentoo quando non si degnano nemmeno di leggere la documentazione

 

non sono sicuro che sia rivolta a me ma in ogni caso ...

[risposta OT]da che pulpito, è vero che in genere sei il massimo dell'affidabilità (sarei folle a non riconoscerlo) ma in questo caso non hai neanche letto man fstab e la tua memoria ha fatto cilecca (in fondo sei umano anche tu, almeno penso  :Laughing:  ) ...

----------

